# OMG Im so confused about the Uber debit card and GO bank!!! please help



## AngryDriver (Nov 4, 2018)

Ok, I just activated my uber card (I have not made trips yet) and set up my go bank.

so, lets say I do one trip ok? and I earn some money. Will THAT money I just earned be deposited into my GO bank account, which allows me to use THAT money I earned from my uber debit card? And I can always transfer the GO bank money to my main bank account correct? 

also, is there a way I can view all the cool benefits when using my card, as in the 10% off jiffy Lube, gas and phone companies? also, to get the discount on any of these do I have to use my uber card for that?

omg im so confused lol. some help will be greatly appreciated thank you!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

AngryDriver said:


> omg im so confused lol. some help will be greatly appreciated


You worry me..... 
You sure you're cut out for being a rideshare operator?.... You know, operating a phone app, managing traffic, it can be overwhelming.


----------



## AngryDriver (Nov 4, 2018)

I just started out and I gotta start somewhere. Instead, why don’t you help me?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

AngryDriver said:


> I just started out and I gotta start somewhere. Instead, why don't you help me?


Because your name is "AngryDriver."
As I posted earlier.... you worry me.


----------



## AngryDriver (Nov 4, 2018)

Angry driver is just a username dude. You wanted me to put responsible driver or soemthing? Like, grow up. 
Sorry that I worry you if you really think I do. If you weren’t going to help in the first place idk why you even posted a reply. 
If everyone understood how this works there wouldn’t ever be one single question about any help. 

Thanks for your help “Uber guber” 

Wait are you really a guber? Idk man, I’m worried...


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

AngryDriver said:


> Angry driver is just a username dude. You wanted me to put responsible driver or soemthing? Like, grow up.
> Sorry that I worry you if you really think I do. If you weren't going to help in the first place idk why you even posted a reply.
> If everyone understood how this works there wouldn't ever be one single question about any help.
> 
> ...


You kinda got me worried too. If the GOBank/debit card/instant pay thing has you so confused - when all the info you need is right there when you sign up - using the app and actually driving are gonna really blow your mind.


----------



## AngryDriver (Nov 4, 2018)

You know what? Forget I asked this question then. I’ll get confirmation somewhere else.

Thanks


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

AngryDriver said:


> You know what? Forget I asked this question then. I'll get confirmation somewhere else.
> 
> Thanks


Don't let them get the best of you. 
Use the "ignore" function, your best friend on UP.net.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

If you already have a primary account, why do the instant pay options / hurdles? A week isn't that long to wait for a paycheck.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

AngryDriver said:


> Angry driver is just a username dude. You wanted me to put responsible driver or soemthing? Like, grow up. Wait are you really a guber?





AngryDriver said:


> You know what? Forget I asked this question then.


Gosh, AngryDriver, you really are an angry person. I understand why you chose the username you did, as you're no doubt well aware from within that you may not have the right temperament for this trade. Anger management classes have been known to prove beneficial for drivers who lean towards the propensity of acting out road rage. Welcome to RideShare, and I wish you the very best.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

AngryDriver

Dont go! You made the smart decision with the Uber debit card. You bet you can earn money with Uber. Lots. But you can also deposit that money minus applicable fees directly to your bank account.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

AngryDriver said:


> Ok, I just activated my uber card (I have not made trips yet) and set up my go bank.
> 
> so, lets say I do one trip ok? and I earn some money. Will THAT money I just earned be deposited into my GO bank account, which allows me to use THAT money I earned from my uber debit card? And I can always transfer the GO bank money to my main bank account correct?
> 
> ...


Yes.

Was that helpful?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Here is Uber's link about the Uber debit card

https://www.uber.com/u/uberdebit-gobank/

and here is Go Bank's link about the Uber debit card.

https://m.gobank.com/uber/noworries

Welcome to the uberpeople.net forums.


----------



## AngryDriver (Nov 4, 2018)

Im not used to forums and don't know how to use to the quote mechanism properly, so: thank you emdepalm for the valuable information, thank you over/uber that's extremely helpful so thanks for confirming my assumptions  thank you Z129, ill make sure to read it very thoroughly. This is my first thread and lost confidence to stick with these forums because of the bashing I received, but you guys brought it back in me. I appreciate you three for bearing with me and having patience!

-AngryDriver


----------

